# Private Lake 5-8-2010..BIG Bluegills



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hit a private lake on my buddy's hunting lease. Some of the biggest bluegills I've ever caught...the biggest gill was 9 3/4 inches long and 5 1/2 inches wide...a stud for sure...all in all a GREAT trip. Couldn't get pics to load on new site?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice mess of fish! wigglers? crickets, artificial?...i grew up fishing freshwater and man i miss a big ol' shellcracker pulling a cork south on ultralite tackle...


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Those bream in that pond will eat ANYTHING...We used doughballs, bacon, even caught a few on canned green beans...First time I went there we used marshmallows believe it or not...The bass were caught on a variety of plastic worms.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

You must of had a hell of a time catching all those Blue Gill. Hell the Bass aren't bad at all. Great job...

KsB


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a fine haul right there brother!!! Looks like the perfect kid pond!!!

I have 1 lap top at the house that will load pics and 1 that won't!!! Of course I'm on the 1 that won't right now or I'd load them fer ya!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang! Just Dang!!!!


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice :hungry


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

STUDS!!!


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Here they are for everyone to see. Nice Haul!


----------

